# Fischerprüfung und Fliegenfischen



## marccccc (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
folgendes Fischerprüfungs-Buch hat ein Kapitel "Extra: Fliegenfischer-Prüfung". Da hat mich etwas verwirrt.
EDIT 02.06.2009 18:59: Das Buch war gemeint: http://www.amazon.de/Die-Fischerpr%C3%BCfung-Pr%C3%BCfungsfragen-Antworten-Fliegenfischer-Pr%C3%BCfung/dp/3440117170.

*Darf ich nach bestandener Fischerprüfung nicht Fliegenfischen, sondern benötige noch eine Extra-Prüfung?*

Gruss
Jacob


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Fliegenfischen*

Du brauchst da keine EXTRA Prüfung für ....


----------



## antonio (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Fliegenfischen*

in nds wird von vielen vereinen ne fliegenfischerprüfung verlangt für ihre gewässer.
ist eben vdsf regiert.
in nrw gibts das nicht.
antonio


----------



## Tobi94 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Fliegenfischen*

In NRW brauchst du es nicht!


----------



## marccccc (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Fliegenfischen*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.

Ein paar Fragen habe ich noch an *antonio*:


antonio schrieb:


> in nds wird von vielen vereinen ne fliegenfischerprüfung verlangt für ihre gewässer.
> ist eben vdsf regiert.
> in nrw gibts das nicht.
> antonio



*Was bedeutet "nds"?*
Und: was bedeutet "vdsf regiert"? VDSF habe ich bei Google gefunden. Aber wie ist denn NRW "regiert"?

Gruss+Dank
Jacob


----------



## antonio (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Fliegenfischen*

das dort nur der vdsf das sagen hat.
nds = niedersachsen

antonio


----------



## marccccc (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Fliegenfischen*

Hallo antonio,
merci.
Wie ist das dann in anderen Bundesländern? Welche Verbände gibt es denn ausser dem VDSF? Wie unterscheiden die sich? Sind die anderen weniger rigoros?

Sorry, für die Anfängerfragen. Wenn es dazu genug Info hier im Forum gibt, sag einfach Bescheid und ich suche mir das raus.

Gruss+Dank
Jacob


----------



## antonio (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Fliegenfischen*

es gibt 2 große verbände dav und vdsf.
in manchen ländern sind auch beide vorhanden.
wenn man richtig hinguckt arbeitet einer gegen den andern, wenn auch ab und zu mal was über ne sogenannte zusammenarbeit in der presse erscheint.
weiter möchte ich mich dazu hier nicht auslassen.
aber du findest bestimmt hier einiges zu den verbänden oder im www.

antonio


----------



## marccccc (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Fliegenfischen*

Danke für die Info. Werde mal recherchieren.
Gruss
Jacob


----------



## Locke4865 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Fliegenfischen*

Der große Unteschied bei den Verbänden ist

VdSf setzt auf "Kleinstaaterei" sprich die Vereine haben das Sagen in Sachen Gewässer

Beim DAV gibts einen Gewässerpool und eine einheitliche Gewässerordnung
heist mann kann als Mitglied im jeweiligen BL an allen DAV Gewässern angeln
und für einen kleinen Obolus auch in anderen BL (Bundsländern)

in Sachsen (DAV)kostet mich da eine Allgemeine Erlaubnis 80€
mit zusätzlicher Salmo 170€ jährlich
die Erlaubnis bezieht sich auf den Typ des Gewässers nicht auf Fischarten
TH;SA;B würden mich je 5€ zusätzlich kosten


----------

